# Eureka Mignon Question



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at upgrading from a Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Rocky to a Rocket Giotto and a Eureka Mignon Grinder. I'll probably order from Bella Barista but I just have a quick question about the Mingon first. It is tagged as a Manual/Auto grinder and I wondered if someone could confirm whether or not this means that it includes a timer? If not then what does the Auto mean. Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, I tried searching bout nothing came up!

Cheers

Spence


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The mk2 has a timer.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a switch between timer and manual.


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

Take a look at the picture http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/e/u/eureka_white_lg.jpg

The lower button is for switching the timer on/off. The upper button switch on/off the grinder. The handle to adjust how long time the timer should grind beans are not visible on this picture as it is located under the grinder.


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

TheDude said:


> The upper button switch on/off the grinder. The handle to adjust how long time the timer should grind beans are not visible on this picture as it is located under the grinder.


Not anymore! Unfortunately I can't upload image files, but the timer dial is now on the side, below the black power switch.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone mentioned that on here a few days ago but I haven't seen that anywhere


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

It's on mine which I received from BB yesterday. For some reason the forums won't let me upload a picture, otherwise I'd show you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Remember your rocket will only be as good as the grind you put In it, and the mignion for its size and price it great value in its bracket. Did you consider any other options before deciding on it , or are you constrained by space , budget , looks a.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Remember your rocket will only be as good as the grind you put In it, and the mignion for its size and price it great value in its bracket. Did you consider any other options before deciding on it , or are you constrained by space , budget , looks a.


I have a Mignon paired with a Classic and am really pleased with it. It has a small foot print and looks pretty good too. If you have got space for something like a second hand commercial grinder it might be worth considering for a similar price. Bigger commercial grinders aren't for everyone. I have to say the service from BB was excellent.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the into on the timers guys, that's perfect!

With regards to the Mignon over other grinders, I had read nothing but great reviews for this little machine. I'm aware of the mazzer mini as week as a few other commercial style grinders but also read that the mignon compared favorably to them in the cup. If anyone has any experience then I'll take all advice onboard.

The plan was to arrange a visit to BB so we could try/see the various options in the flesh and take Claudette's advice on what to go for.

Thanks all.

Spence


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a good idea trying stuff out , BB range of grinders is increasing , but still a little on the limited side . I believe they have some new eureka grinders which no one on here has yet as well. From reports and users experiences on here the mignion is a great grinder in its range, size and price.

There is a thread worth reading called is a upgrade to a SJ from a mignion . This comments on there will be applicable to a lot of large burr grinder above the mignion not just the SJ. Before you defiantly choose , do what you are doing , take advice and weigh up options . The grinder is defiantly ,as if, not more important than the machine you are using it with. So think of your total budget and how to get the best coffee from that across a grinder and machine. There is great value to be had in reconditioned commercial grinders .

If you settle on a mignion after trying , or considering other stuff then you know it for you , and like I Said its got great reviews for grinders in the at size and price bracket.


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Here we go, stuck the image in my Dropbox folder.










The rectangular button on the right is a push button that toggles between manual and timed. The dial on the left is used to set the timer. You push it and the button pops out, turn it to the relevant mark, and then push it back in to lock it back in place.

There is no guide as to how turning the dial relates to time, so it will be a case of playing with it and seeing how much difference it makes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am led to believe, that Eureka do not have a standard configuration for the buttons. They leave it up to the retailer to tell them! That is why Bb sold the Mark one, then the Mark Two. They did not know that they had to ask for a configuration so the factory sent what it wanted. hence the fact that there can be differences from machine to machine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't adjust the timer that often but it makes far more sense to have it on the side.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are single dosing you dont need to worry about the timer. Crank it up to the max and it will get 3/4 through your double dose, flip to manual to finish the job. If you are filling the hopper you will obviously need to dial it in where the side access would be preferable. Not so sure about the accuracy of this method though to get consistent dosing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I single dose but prefer to just put the pf in place and leave it rather than hold it there.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never used the timer on mine and tend to single dose.


----------

